# San Antonio Bathtub/shower tiling and window woes



## Van (Dec 14, 2010)

I've got a master bathroom with a window on the ledge of the bathtub.  The tub is a regular tube, but there is tiling around it and the walls, with a ledge built in.  







Lately the grout has been cracking and allowing water to get behind it and damaging the supporting drywall.  Typically where the tub meets the grout and in a couple of other spots.  I've tried to spot fix it where I can but it's becoming more of a nuisance than anything and I'd rather have someone do it professionally.  

Additionally, the glass is single pane and lets A LOT of cold air in through the winter and I'm not really sure what to do there given it's not a standard type window given it's embedded into the grout.  

Does anyone on here do, or know anyone TRUSTWORTHY that can do this sort of work?  I'm on a tight budget given the time of year so I also need someone that's not going to charge a 200% profit margin.  

Thanks in advance....

-Van


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 15, 2010)

What are you exactly wanting done ? Are you going to repair the drywall behind the tile ?  There may be more damage there than you think.  Or do you just want the grout fixed ?  Or are you wanting to redo everything ?  
Good Luck !


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2011)

grout line in corners and joining to tube should be chalked


----------



## joecaption (Jan 9, 2011)

It's almost never a good idea to have any window in a wet area like you have.
Grout is not used in inside corners, sanded silicone caulking is used.
Drywall of any type should never have been used as a backer for tile in a wet area.
Grout is not waterpoof. There should have been cement tile board, fiber taped seams filled with thin set, then coat the whole wall with Red Guard to water proof it before the tile went up. There's several other brands of backer for tile that would have given you a 100% water proof barrier before the tile went up. All of the grout also should also have been sealed with clear grout sealer.
I'd bet also that if you put a level on all those water catching ledges there's no sloop to them. There should have been 1/4" per foot so water will not just sit there until it finds a way into a flaw.
If I had this job in my own home I would gut it, reframe for a transome window, repair the rotted wood behind the walls, treat the wood with bleach or Boric acid and hot water, add a 6 mil. plactic vaper barrier, and add tile board.
If a customer asked be to just try and "fix" the bad spots I'd pass on the job, it was designed wrong in the first place and any repairs done will fail I feel.
Another cheap way to get natural light into a bathroom without the chance of wall damage is to add a solar tube.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 9, 2011)

Everything about this tub enclosure is wrong.  It can not be fixed, you can only put a band-aid on it so it'll look better temporarily.

In addition to what has been mentioned, you have the wrong kind of tub.  That is a soaking tub, it can not be used as a shower.

Jaz


----------

